# Back pain after birth of my twins :(



## Dancingkaty1

hi girls...

i had a very bad twin pregnancy & suffered with spd & had to have physio as my hips were all out of line from about 24 weeks, couldnt walk or anything near the end. After i had the twins everything was fine for about 6 months but the last 4 months ive suffered soooo badly with pains in my back, strangely only when in bed tho! its not my bed as we have a really fab bed & ive had no problems with it since we got it a few years ago. It feels like someone has kicked me in the middle of my back on my spine & the pain goes to both sides of my back....if i put pressure on it (rub it) it hurts but kinda relieves it, weird. Only at night, once up & about i dont feel any pain after about 20 mins. I went to the dr about 2 months ago about it as im finding im waking up all night either with the twins or my back & then im absolutely exhausted! He sent me off for xrays of my back & they came bk clear & he now says that it must be down to poor posture & lifting the twins all day. Im not convinced. I have been a nursery nurse for 10 years & never have experienced anything like this before. I had an epidural at the twins birth could it be anything to do with that? or anythingto do with the spd? im getting desperate, just want a good night sleep & to feel myself again :( xx


----------



## beckyboo1980

Bless you. I don't have any advice or experiences to offer as I am only 26 weeks with my twins but can sympathise to a degree as have had SPD since 12 weeks. Just wanted to send you a big, big hug.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## fuzzylu

I have alot of problems with bac pain since having my Twins. mainly due to my stomach muscles separating which can happen in pregnancy and more common in twin pregnancy. due to having no power in my stomach my back is doing extra work to compensate, leading to really bad back pain, i also tend to get it more at night than in the day.

maybe you have the same problem.

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Echoing Fuzzy, I too have the back/abdo pain related to seperation of my abdominal muscle. It is a dull ache which spreads from my back aorund into my hips. It mainly happens after a night lying in bed, and can be agony the next morning - made easier as I move around. I find that a hot water bottle in bed usually helps to keep it under control x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks girls...is there anything i can do now to help the muscles? i hate excercise lol & dont even have the time to go gym eventho i do have a gym membership pass lol!! x


----------



## Mrs R

I have pretty bad back pain too, usually just when i wake up. I find that when i go to the loo, the pain disappears. My theory is that I must have scar tissue following my operations which my bladder presses on whilst full, causing pain. If i use the loo when i'm half asleep at night, i get no pain in the morning so it works in my head!

I'm expecting it to get worse in the winter with the cold. Hope not though


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i find its worse if i have to get up at night for the twins....last night 1 of the twins woke up wanting his dummy...my back was fine until i got bk into bed then i didnt sleep a wink as was tossing & turning in pain... such a bad night sleep :( its really raining today & dont fancy dragging my 3 to the dr's today otherwise i would def have gone, enough is enough, im not even 30 yet this cant be right! x


----------



## Mrs R

Ahh, I feel like an old lady too sometimes dk and I'm only 27. I never imagined having twins would take such a toll on my poor wee body!


----------



## fuzzylu

I Also had a bad night with back pain lastnight. im shattered now. Does anyone else find exercise almost impossible? every time i try and do any kind including just walking with the pushchair im in so much pain I cant carry on. really want to lose some weight but finding it near on impossible with all this pain.


----------



## daisybby03

wait wait wait...you mean AFTER the babies are born I can still be in pain?! I thought it would all go away after they were born. What is this about muscles seperating?


----------



## HelenFS

DancingKaty
I had exactly what you are describing. The pain would be at it's peak at around 3/4am and then as soon as I got moving it would disappear. It was also worse if i had to get up at night and i would walk to the loo bent over double! I did notice that if I overly arched my back during the day I would get a twinge. I also had spd and an epidural. I honestly think that it's from arching of the back and the hips being out of alignment during the pg and not to do with lifting. I hadn't ever had any back issues (not even ever a twinge) prior to pg. Anyway, the good news is that mine has pretty much gone. I found that doing the exercises that the physio gave me after my c-section (one twin natural, one c-section!) helped and doing lots of pulling in of my stomach muscles seems to have strengthened my core which I think has helped. Mine improved massively about a month ago (so 8 1/2 months after having them).
Xxxx


----------

